# S/T tournament fish-off



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Check in will start about 5:30, we start at 7:00AM and check in at 3:00. Both waters are off limits Thursday and Friday. I checked today and saw 3- boats out. If any of these were you don't show up, your DQ'd.I'll be checking tomorrow (Friday ) as well. First day (Sat) we are at Griggs. $50.00 per
person. Includes big bass pot. Yes, that's $100.00 per team. 5- fish limit both days, for a total of 10 fish per team for both days. I hope we see all of you that fished with us all year. Remember Tuesdays and Sundays all count towards you minimum number needed. If you have any questions PM me here or e-mail me @ [email protected]


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Bring the rain gear for Saturday! It's gonna be wet. I'll be there with bells on Dale. Can't wait!

Yahooo!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, rain gear will be the item of the day!! See ya there.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

I can't wait. Two days in a row fishin' is much needed for me right now. Even if it is with Gator. We'll see you there early.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I know Rainer, your both hoping for a repeat performace. Well It's been three years since I got a plaque and I'm planning on adding one more this year. See you there early.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale I hope you "bought" an extra plaque just for yourself . It will be the only way you could get one !


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Next time your over Phil, check out my wall! I have 5 already. Also Two big bass, and a biggest of the year. Now what do you have to say big boy  You just show up and well see. Hope you make it either way.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

cant wait. couple ??? can you fish alone? what is the penalty for dead fish? im planning on catching my 5 fish in the first hour and hope my livewell will hold up. also is it just between the boat ramps that are off limits or is it that whole bank down to the dam? also what are your fav spots and baits? can you use soft craws? just kidding about those last two??? im psyched.finally finished in second in the last sunday tourney and big bass, so i have a little hope for team snag.......


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes you can fish as a single. Entry is $50.00 per person or $100.00 per team. Either way your only allowed 5 fish per boat per day. Good luck and I'll see you there.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll see everyone there tomorrow morning. Remember your rain suites. Looks like we may get a little wet. Good luck everyone. I'll post the first days results here sometime tomorrow evening.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Iam not going to make it Good luck to all those who do. I will be watching the kids to give the wife a break and wraping up loose ends before winter so i can fish until its hardwater.


----------

